# Dream Truck



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have always liked the Isuzu Reach Step vans. They are well built and has an amazing ride. But as with most dream trucks it has a slightly out of "Reach" price tag starting at $60K

What is your dream work truck? 

http://www.seattleisuzutrucks.com/new-model-isuzu-2014-reach-walk-in-van-specifications


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's mine...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Here's mine...


Nice, love Bus's

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

16' Hackney body would hold everything I have nicely.


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> 16' Hackney body would hold everything I have nicely.


I miss my hackney I had a 12 foot with a mitso


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I always thought one of those old Toyota U hall trucks would be perfect. they look low, 1 ton, I bet maintenance is easy. if I find one in great shape for cheep, I might buy it. That's tough for me to say I have never owned any thing with more than 2 wheels not supposedly made in the USA


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the isuzu looks nice but up here in the north woods, how much snow load is that roof rated for? i can see 3' of snow making for a bad day when the truck is sitting idle for the weekend off.


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> I always thought one of those old Toyota U hall trucks would be perfect. they look low, 1 ton, I bet maintenance is easy. if I find one in great shape for cheep, I might buy it. That's tough for me to say I have never owned any thing with more than 2 wheels not supposedly made in the USA


I have been looking for one too and they are hard to find


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

georgepsi said:


> I have been looking for one too and they are hard to find


 I see a few old Toyota campers in great shape


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

The Reach van is sweet and over priced by almost double. 
I'm waiting a year or so before looking very closely at the full size Ford Transit vans. They will have one similar size to the Reach. Hope the price doesn't match the Reach.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Ive also been eyeballing the Reach. 60K is not out of "reach" for a OMS like myself that would be using it as a rolling billboard, suppyhouse/shop.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I wouldn't mind an old timer truck like this. http://www.collectorcarads.com/International-1200/54091


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Will said:


> Ive also been eyeballing the Reach. 60K is not out of "reach" for a OMS like myself that would be using it as a rolling billboard, suppyhouse/shop.


 
you are right about that being a rolling billboard.. but it 
dont have to be a 60 k truck.... Their are plenty of box trucks 
onE-bay for sale with low miles and a tommy gate for 22k right now...

I am driveing my dream truck
we got two dream trucks ..both 12 foot box trucks with 
tommmy gates on the back... the signs are huge on our 
trucks and can be seen at 400 yards away ...

rolling advertisements seen all over town.... 
you cant beat the free billboards....

it


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The VW with a utility bed might have to be put on hold. My new dream truck>>>


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Workhorse Fast track FT1061, 10' cargo bread truck with a chevy power train. Damn hard to find a new 10' cargo bread truck but ford still makes them in two different heights also. Working downtown Chicago with anything larger would be tough. I think 10' is perfect.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This is my dream work truck... :laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> This is my dream work truck... :laughing:


Saw a few of those today, got to love the sport fishermans

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> you are right about that being a rolling billboard.. but it
> dont have to be a 60 k truck.... Their are plenty of box trucks
> onE-bay for sale with low miles and a tommy gate for 22k right now...
> 
> ...


Like this? Guess what I paid for it. Been driving it daily for a 1.5 years.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

Restore this! That would be awesome!


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

Had a step van once, it was great for work useability. It was built like a brick $H** house. Only drawback was it was a American General Motors vehicle. I think it was a Division of Jeep product. Parts became very pricey such as brakes, water pump, alternator, etc.. Summers were driving with doors pinned open. The A/C was a 260 model. Two doors open at sixty miles an hour. But I loved it. A similar vehicle with all the modern creature comforts would do it for me. That Isuzu Reach impresses me. But I am holding out for the full size transit in a diesel.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

preacherman said:


> Restore this! That would be awesome!


Before I went on my own I had envisioned owning a plumbing co That had only classic 50's style service vehicles (at least mine). I thought something like "Class Act Plumbing..."Bringing service of yesterday..today! Or something like that, but then reality sat in and that would've been too expensive.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

I have considered the same, but stinky ol reality sets in.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Will said:


> Like this? Guess what I paid for it. Been driving it daily for a 1.5 years.


 
nice truck.... 

I bet you got a deal on it and paid $2500 for it... with low miles:thumbsup:

I always wondered how one of those drove on the
 interstate.. seems like it would be sort of breezey and cold in the wintertime


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> This is my dream work truck... :laughing:


 
Having one of them is more work every day than going out and doing plumbing.....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> nice truck....
> 
> I bet you got a deal on it and paid $2500 for it... with low miles:thumbsup:
> 
> ...



$2300 is what I paid for it about 2.5 years ago. The last 1.5 years it has been my main vehicle. I did put a new engine in it not to long ago, I have about $6,000 in it include purchase price, new engine and other repairs, tires and lettering.

They drive fine. On the city streets or highway. But they are hot and cold depending on season...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

My dream truck wouldn't say plumbing on the side of it, but as far as work goes, my Hackney P2000 is a great rig.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Work truck wise


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have looked at the ford transit full sized vans, one as big as the reach and equipped with similar parts its well into the mid 50K

The short wheel base standard height Transits start around 38K and the extra long and tall start around 48K. But ford can stick their transits in a place the sun doesn't shine. They made an ad that puts plumbers in a bad light. http://youtu.be/gwVT18Y_dWE


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I have never worried about a dream truck. I have always bought used and gotten dependable vehicles. As long as it serves me well and is dependable that is good for me. I would rather keep my money in my own pocket. You can have that dream vehicle and it goes in the shop because you just have one and you lose money for the day. You can have a few good used ones and never miss a job have them outfitted for specific work so you are not loading and unloading and save time too. I put my money in tooling to make my life easier and the guys out doing the work. I would rather pull my van into my dream house that my family and others can enjoy. I am not saying don't get it if you want it but my tooling makes me more than a van can. Tools seem to appreciate and cost more over time and a van does the opposite, besides I can wait a few years and see what people are saying about the reliability of the model and make. If I like it that well and it has the purpose and fills a need I have I can pay cash for it used and save the first 2 years depreciation. I really like a van that is about 4 years old or older when I look for something new it is a better value. Again I am not knocking guys with the nice vans I just like to keep my money in my pocket it was to hard to earn to give it away. I would rather buy another rent house or investment.


----------

